# Triton TRA001 Router Raizer Installation Instructions



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have an older Triton TRA001, which doesn't come with the above table raiser adjustment. I understand that Router Raizer make a retrofit which works for this particular router. Does anyone happen to have a copy of the instructions that come for this model?

I am thinking of buying the router raizer but would like to do a bit of reading on what is involved in fitting it to the existing router before I buy it. 

If anyone can help, I would really appreciate it. I'm building a couple of tables (one for me and one for my Dad) and we both have the same routers. I've attached an early pic of the top construction (old pic while just starting the project). I'll post more as I get the carcass finished and everything assembled.

Many thanks,

Steve


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Steve they have instructions for a TRC001. Here's also a link to their instructions page.

Instructions for installation


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks James! Just what I was looking for.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Geordie99 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well, I went ahead and ordered one and what a deal!!! It is NOT a typo.

Router Raizer

Thanks again for the help James. Should be perfect for the new table.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## downhill (Nov 21, 2008)

I installed a router raizer in my Triton. It works like a champ. 

As to installing it, just take your time and make sure you understand the instructions for each step. It's not difficult but a bit time consuming. 

It'll come with some lock washers.. I used the extra spacers to push the one on that has to slide a ways. It'll keep you from damaging the washer.


----------



## delbs (May 3, 2014)

This thread is a bit old now but thought the question still may be valid.

How does this router raiser work with the bit lock engagement on triton routers?

So when you put the handle in and wind it up to change the bit above the table does it still engage the spindle lock to use the spanner and change the bit? then it dis engages when you wind it back down?

Same as the OP just after some more info before buying it for my TRA  

Thanks all


----------

